# Comfortable Concealed Carry



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bought one of these at the gun show, today. Carried the Taurus 709 Slim after buying the holster. Whether driving around town or being dragged through the stores, today, the holster wore comfortably.

Once home, I tried the PT 145 MilPro .45 by Taurus. It, too, was comfortable.

Thought maybe y'all would like to see it.

Buy IWB Holster Online | Ultimate Concealed Carry


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Good for ultimate concealment, not so great for a fast draw, but that's always a conflict anyway. I wish we could open carry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Good for ultimate concealment, not so great for a fast draw, but that's always a conflict anyway. I wish we could open carry.


We can open carry here in Alabama, but I prefer to look like some weak little geeky person. No one need know more than that.

Isn't really much slower than any other IWBs I have, all of them being uncomfortable, infernal things. OWB with a loose button-up (island shirt, for me) is slow, too, as the shirt has to be swept.

You are like me, it is impossible to be fast enough. True. We'll just have to be ever-aware and always thinking.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Denton for posting, I've considered a belly band holster, but never got around to getting one. I use a Falco IWB, not as comfortable as not carrying, and you do have to wear an outer shirt with it, but I've learned to live with it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is my pleasure, moonshiner. Whatever I can do to make it easier for others. The more of us who carry, the better the odds that bad situations will be terminated a lot quicker.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess I'm torn about the definition of fast draw. If you see something developing, you have ample time. I prefer a more secure holster, something that won't release till I want it to, whether I'm hiking or cutting wood or bending over at walmart. Plus less likely bad guy will get it away from you. jmho Fast draw to me sounds like old west movies and the shootout. If you are in tune with your surroundings you won't get surprised. I know, easier said than done. Depending on where you live, as myself in Orange, NJ ten years ago, you best keep things tight, especially after dark.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is the rig I prefer: one picture is the holster and weapon, another is the rig as worn under a cover garment, the last is when it is worn tucked in.

Never been made to my knowledge, . . . and it is just about as quick to access as can be.

It also allows me to carry something other than a mouse gun.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

People who open carry in public are pinheads. If a suspect walks into a business, goes to work and sees somebody carrying in plain view all that's going to do is make that individual target #1. Once an armed criminal is committed the rest is academic. You have totally lost the element of surprise. Open carry is also a lousy deterrent.

I *absolutely believe you have the right to carry in plain view if you choose to*, I just think it is foolhardy. I'll take care of the threat after he has engaged the person carrying openly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No madder how you carry as long as you do.
I carry in different ways depending on dress ,and weapon I chose to carry


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> We can open carry here in Alabama, but I prefer to look like some weak little geeky person. No one need know more than that.
> 
> Isn't really much slower than any other IWBs I have, all of them being uncomfortable, infernal things. OWB with a loose button-up (island shirt, for me) is slow, too, as the shirt has to be swept.
> 
> You are like me, it is impossible to be fast enough. True. We'll just have to be ever-aware and always thinking.


Did not know you can open carry in Alabama, We are not sure yet in Mississippi, maybe or maybe not. I prefer the same as you. I do not want any to know. Also I know they were talk about Alabama changing to a shall issue state from a may issue state. Has that happen.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Whatever works for you. I guy tried to sell me one of those holsters at a gun show one time. Wasn't for me. I also conceal a 92FS most of the time anyways, so it wouldn't work very well. I think too many ladies would notice and think I was happy to see them. 

I use IWB's and find them a fast draw for me since I'm used to having my pistol there in either an IWB or OWB if the weather allows. What I hate is my pants falling down so I starting using suspenders underneath my tshirt than also covered with my cover shirt and it works excellent and keeps my holsters from sliding out of my pants with a IWB. The suspenders you find at local stores with the simple clip on suck like a fresh lemon. Perry makes versions that clip underneath the belt that I use and than turns your rig into an LBE in part. Wearing them underneath your shirts no one knows there there just like they shouldn't know your wearing a firearm. I've never been one to like open carry. If this was the 1800's when it was common, people had more backbone and common sense, than fine, but it isn't. Too many people of this century are scared little animals, lacking in sense and spine and freak out when they see guns for the most part. That makes open carrying a poor choice to me and someone is only going to gather unfriendly attention with it. Some people want that of course, but not me.

Welcome to the Perry Suspenders eStore


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the concealabilty aspect of this, but I do have some concerns. It seems to require two hands to access the weapon if one hand is disabled or occupied defending myself or moving a loved one to safety then I can't access the weapon. My answer is a J frame style revolver in each front pocket cargo pockets rear pockets are for wallet change cell etc. Weapons don't print accessible either hand. and second gun is a quick reload. (Admittedly not as fast as Fuzzee's 15 or 16 on tap.)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You can get it out with either hand if one has been blown off, eaten off, broke off or is clutching the last beer in the fridge. :lol:

You can also simply reach down and get it without pulling it up.

Here is another idea. I was looking for this when I went into the gun show, but didn't find anything like it. This one is merely an example. I wouldn't want anything that said NRA on it. Might was well carry the gun on top of your head for all to see.

http://www.nrastore.com/nrastore/ProductDetail.aspx?p=SA+22207&ct=e


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> You can get it out with either hand if one has been blown off, eaten off, broke off or is clutching the last beer in the fridge. :lol:
> 
> You can also simply reach down and get it without pulling it up.
> 
> ...


Last beer in the fridge! Didn't you prepare?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Last beer in the fridge! Didn't you prepare?


:lol:

Good one!!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> People who open carry in public are pinheads. If a suspect walks into a business, goes to work and sees somebody carrying in plain view all that's going to do is make that individual target #1. Once an armed criminal is committed the rest is academic. You have totally lost the element of surprise. Open carry is also a lousy deterrent.
> 
> I *absolutely believe you have the right to carry in plain view if you choose to*, I just think it is foolhardy. I'll take care of the threat after he has engaged the person carrying openly.


I believe you and like what you say but I also know that Police aren't targeted very often and I believe it is because they are both carrying in the open and are very conscious of their surroundings which make all the difference in the world.

I was once in a car wash and a man approached me wearing a hoodie unfortunately I was unarmed, he had his hands in the center pocket also, so I put my hands in the center pocket of my hoodie. He came up and asked if I could "LEND" him some money. I just said straight out that I don't lend money. I don't know if he really just wanted some money, but I felt that as long as I have my hands in the center pocket he has to be wondering if I was holding a gun also. The most important thing is to show no fear as that make them wonder why would he show no fear unless he has a gun also. I also came across a group of about 5 men sleeping in the park but this time I was concealed carrying, and one ask if I could "LOAN" him some money. I said I don't lend money and they just went about their business. In both cases I was aware of my surroundings and even as I was going to walk past that group I made sure that I was on the outside of all of them and kept a distance. In both cases I don't know if they had bad intentions but you both case I tried to think what they may be thinking at the time and counter it.
I have to wonder if I was open carrying in both cases if I would even have been approached as they would have to wonder if they could get their gun out before I could get a shot off.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a box full of holsters I've used over the years. I find the most comfortable holster I've ever worn is Crossbreed Super Tuck holster. I have one for a 9mm I sometimes carry as well as another for a 1911 compact. I bought my wife a left hand version for her 9mm and she loves it also. Depending on the dress at the time though I've also used a Galco shoulder rig I've had for years with holsters for a 9mm Beretta 92 and a 1911. My wife has a gun purse with a holster built into it as well. It is really a matter of what is comfortable and how you are dressed when it comes to concealed carry. For example middle of the back holsters and ankle are not consider viable for me but others love them.


----------



## Harlie (Jul 27, 2013)

In an effort to eliminate several issues with IWB carry. I modified a Kydex holster by removing factory carry attachments, and use industrial strength velcro. This on holster and sew on velcro for waist band of garments. From 3 o'clock to 4 o'clock, this allows for infinate adjustments in any direction. 
There is a sweet spot for carry comfort, once found and utilized carry is almost forgotten about, as it carries so comfortable. This with full sized M&p's, 1911's, and for summer in a crowd a Kahr P-9 or P-40.
Carry all the time and be alert and safe


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's my summer gun setup. Kahr P380 in a home made holster. Gun is easily drawn out of my back pocket and looks like a wallet in my pants pocket. Very easy to carry and I really forget it's there. Yes I at least carry this every day. 

Sure a 1911 would be nice but I've tried just about every option. J frames, commander 1911's, IMB, OWB with light shirt, ankle carry etc. Loaded with Hornady Critical Defense I feel the 380 is adequate. This works best for me in the summer heat. Of course winter carry is a different story.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Good tip thanks. There are few comfortable summer concealed carry holsters.

Our problem in concealed carry states is inadvertent exposing if a gun can lead to a charge of brandishing.


----------

